# how often do you train each bodypart?



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

*how often do you train each bodypart*​
every 2-3 days 139.15%3-4 1510.56%4-5 117.75%5-6 117.75%6-7 6142.96%7-8 2719.01%8-9 10.70%9-10 or above32.11%


----------



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

i currently do a four day split over 9 or ten day's i used to hit everything over seven days but was getting overtrained! i'm just interested how long everyone else takes to recover. maybe 9\10 days is too long??


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it depends on a lot of things: how long you've been training (beginners can get away with training more often until they can push their muscles further); natural/assisted; diet, rest, etc, etc.

I've tried different splits, but am just getting back into training and am currently training each bodypart twice every 8 days. (upper/lower split - day on, day off)

Will be interesting to see what others say ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

I train each body part once a week with 7 days rest. Some people need less and some people need more. A number of things play a factor such as how well your body recovers, supplements, gear, intensity of training, diet, sleep

I always get sore and could never train a bodypart on 3-4 days of rest...Some guys can however. I often question whether or not they are overtraining


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

different for certain parts. once a week for most though


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I train each main part 3-4 times per week. Only one exercise and sometimes only one set per exercise:laugh:


----------



## Chalet Fresh (Aug 18, 2009)

every 3-4 days for me


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Either a monday wednesday friday monday split

or monday tues thursday friday.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

legs ,chest ,back once a week smaller parts is usually whats not hurtin:thumb:


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

mentzer...heavy duty


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Once every 6 days


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Anywhere from three times per week to once a week depending on how I'm training at the time & what goals I'm working on... generally mix things up every eight weeks or so.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I train every muscle twice a week.

Monday and Thursday - Chest and Back

Tuesday and Friday - Shoulders and Arms

Wednesday and Saturday - Legs w/ lower back slightly

Works well for gains, gotta eat soo much food though or you will lose weight.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

JoePro said:


> I train every muscle twice a week.
> 
> Monday and Thursday - Chest and Back
> 
> ...


Can you honestly train as hard as possible every time you step in the gym following that routine?


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

everything twice a week.. but continuously changing exercises and set/reps ala westside still get fried after a while and need to deload..


----------



## Redbadman (Aug 25, 2009)

Train each bodypart once a week on a four day split Mon Shoulders & Triceps , Tue Back & Biceps. Wed Legs. Thu Chest. Will be adding a couple of days cardio into the programme so will be changing the spilt. Probably with Cardio Tue after shoulders & triceps and Sat cardio after Fri chest.


----------



## soggy beer mat (Apr 26, 2009)

i train each body part every 6 days some times leave 10-12 days for back dependant on routine changes etc


----------



## Gareth B (Aug 30, 2009)

hi i was training every day 5 days a week do you lads think this is to much as i am a builder and lift all day the reason iam askin is that when i get home i just fall asleep and iam allway tired


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Generally i rain bodyparts once a week, but calves and abs are hit twice. Maye even increase calf training to 3 times per week :thumb:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I try to do each bodypart every 7 days but that's dependent on recovery, more often than not I find I've absolutly hammered the 5hit out of a a muscle group and it takes 8,9 or 10 days to recover.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Once a week, 5 day split. Arms, legs, chest, back, shoulders. Weekends off usually though sometimes i'll go in just for pumps. Cardio i do daily but just 20-30mins, longer mid week.

It will need tweaking eventually but it suits me right now.


----------



## eric.s (Aug 19, 2009)

chest and tri,s mon

shoulders and bi's wed

back and lower legs ( calfs ) fri

upper legs( thighs ) and abs sun


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Ben training for many years one way or other and in the main all body parts were blindly trained once per week ala volume style..didnt really consider different.

This was desoite doing the bulgarian system and noticing gains..i slipped back in to routine.

Again foolishly after tearing a ligament in my wrist i couldnt train upper body for 6 month and done legs 3/week low volume and made great gains. But again slipped in to the once/week routine and didnt listen/see what my body was perhaps telling me.

Started a couple of year ago to do a bicep exercise on triceps day and a triceps exercise on bicep day and noticed things improving.

I guess with age i started to be a bit more analytical plus i started competing in 06 and needed to be.

Having reviewed the situation and spoke to others in the know i went to a 3body part split on a 3 on 1 off low volume approach and have made the best gains ever in a year. Infact im a day before a show, been depleting for a tadge over 2 weeks to make an earlier show and as of yesterday i weighed 5kg heavier than i did this time last year ( and that was show day after a little carb load which i hadnt done for this weigh in yesterday ).

So conclusion for me...like food...little and often works, but you have to make the sets work....NO JUST GOING THROUGH THE MOTIONS:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Ben training for many years one way or other and in the main all body parts were blindly trained once per week ala volume style..didnt really consider different.
> 
> This was desoite doing the bulgarian system and noticing gains..i slipped back in to routine.
> 
> ...


ill second this, i have been traininf for 2-3 years and spent the first 2 years just going in and doing randowm bits. even tho i had a set routine of a bodypart once a week i wasnt keeping track of what i was doing so i couldnt possibly no if i was maing progression. now my sole aim each week and each session is to lift heavier or more reps than the week before.

it seems to be working so far hitting a bodypart twice every 8 days


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

shoulders/legs/biceps/tri twice a week

back/chest once a week


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

I Do a 4 day split over 9 day period.

Monday-Wednesday-Friday

Day1)Quads-Hams-Calves

Day2)Chest-Tris

Day3)Back

Day4)Biceps-Delts

I used to do the once a week thing, but i think that this way i am getting better recovery, plus i think the bigger you get the longer you need to recover if you destroy the muscle sufficiently when you train this way..


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Twice per week!


----------



## slekkas (Aug 25, 2009)

I do push and pull together.

Monday: Back-Biceps

Tuesday: Rest

Wednesday: Chest-Triceps

Thursday: Rest

Friday: Legs-Shoulders

Depending on my work schedule i do the shoulders with the Chest-Triceps or i do the shoulders alone on Friday and legs on Saturday.


----------



## jamien (Aug 24, 2009)

Monday: Back-Biceps

Tuesday:Chest-Triceps

Wednesday: shoulders

Thursday: legs

Friday:arms

i do arms again on a friday as i only do three sets of each when training with a bigger muscle ...


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

if i was doing lots of sets then once a week.

if i was doing low volume then twice a week...i.e

4 sets monday tricep pushdown

4 sets friday tricep extension


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

BRABUS said:


> Ben training for many years one way or other and in the main all body parts were blindly trained once per week ala volume style..didnt really consider different.
> 
> This was desoite doing the bulgarian system and noticing gains..i slipped back in to routine.
> 
> ...


Can you post up your split mate?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i train my chest and bi and tris on monday then legs wednesday and shoulders and back friday the rest off the days is REST!!!


----------



## Paulie1986 (Sep 13, 2009)

MONDAY - LEGS & CHEST

TUESDAY - SHOULDERS

WEDNESDAY - DAY OFF

THURSDAY - BACK

FRIDAY - ARMS

Then I switch things around every 3 months


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Two days on and one day off works best for me.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

changing to once every 7 days, except calfs and arms


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

each part once a week.

try follow push/pull i.e back, chest, arms, shoulders, abs. monday-friday

but am changing to.

arms..shoulders..day off..chest...back


----------



## iskandar (Sep 21, 2009)

once a week....only calves and tries i do twice


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

i`d go every week,...but lackin parts i do 2-3 times weekly


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

like calves or 4arms,...small parts generally


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

If your natural you want to be allowing time to recover.. the more you do too soon.. the deeper the hole you dig and for recovery to repair that hole.. you cant build a muscle thats always under repair or your just getting nowhere and overtraining. I train 1 - 2 times a week... but to 100% intensity.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Every nine days on average!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

every 8th day i think i'm back round to that same bodypart or a week and a day!!!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i do a five day split 2 on 1 off so each week one body part gets a longer rest it also continually changes the day grouping so i constantly get to do each bodypart after a rest day on a rotation basis


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mon - chest & biceps

Tue - back & traps

Thur - legs & calves

Fri - shoulders & triceps


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

sunday- shoulders/arms

tuesday- legs

thursday- chest/back


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I train everything once per week.

Mon- Chest/biceps

Wed-Back/Traps

Thurs-Shoulders/Triceps

Fri-Legs

I really couldnt train anything twice a week, maybe apart from calves or abs, even if i wanted to. I'd be completely overtrained!

My training partner could train again after 4 days but i need at least 6 days so i just keep to a once per week routine.


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

already posted but to make it more clear...

Mon: chest, tri, legs

Tue: back, bi, traps, shoulders

wed off

thur: chest, tri, legs

fri:back, bi, traps, shoulder

sat: off

sun: off

2-3 exercises per body part, super sets

mentzer, heavy duty


----------



## Steve2702 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chest / Triceps

Shoulders / Legs

Back / Biceps

Day Off

Chest / Triceps

Shoulders / Legs

Day Off


----------

